# Finally am a 1911 Owner...



## Redelf88 (Oct 3, 2009)

So I've owned a few handguns, but have always wanted a 1911. I never could really afford one, until now.

Today I picked up a brand new Sig 1911 Revolution XO .45 caliber handgun. 

Tomorrow I shall hit the range, and see if it lives up to the name. 

Hope to be a happy camper.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Welcome to the followers of Saint J.M. Browning.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. Safe shooting. :smt071


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Congratulations, you chose well, I own a Sig 1911R it's sweet. After 300 rounds the trigger smoothed out like silk and shoots poa. No hiccups or burps. :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats..:smt023 But this thread is worthless without pictures...:smt082


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Baldy said:


> Congrats..:smt023 But this thread is worthless without pictures...:smt082


+1 Baldy :mrgreen:

We need some pictures buddy!


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Congrats man! How does it shoot? I have had bad luck with 1911's and reliability.


----------



## Redelf88 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Well, I'm happy....*

And... the Sig has definitely performed to the standard that I expected. At 8 yards it delivers 8 rounds in a 1" grouping. Overall the firearm feels well balanced, and solidly handles all the ammo types I've put through it. (granted, not that many types). Sights are easy to see, and the trigger pull is very smooth. Had to adjust my grip a little so that my thumb rests on the manual safety - with my standard grip, (thumb under safety) i had a couple of instances where I accidentally engaged the safety.

Had to buy a third magazine, was going to get a cheapo McCormick, but it wouldn't lock the slide back consistently, so bought a Kimber 8 round mag and have had no problems. I've shot about 500 rounds through and no feed issues.

Put the Sig through some paces a couple weeks ago... shot at a local IDPA shoot. Was my first time, so some of the techniques were new to me, but I placed 13/29. Not bad for a first-timer! Anyway, the Sig performed better than I, so I am a VERY happy camper.

Currently looking at getting a Sig P229 two-tone in .357 Sig.










this is a stock photo, but I'll put up one of my own very soon.


----------



## Redelf88 (Oct 3, 2009)

Baldy said:


> Congrats..:smt023 But this thread is worthless without pictures...:smt082


I want to! But for all my tech savvy, I can't seem to figure out how to post them. Help?


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

Redelf88 said:


> I want to! But for all my tech savvy, I can't seem to figure out how to post them. Help?


Scroll up to Forum "how to's".


----------



## gascheck (Sep 28, 2010)

*Why a Sig 229 in .357 Sig?*

Congratulations on your Sig 1911. I have yet to own a Sig that was not accurate, dependable and a pleasure to shoot. I have an old West German Sig 229 that has more rounds through it than even I care to mention an it is probably the most dependable old weapon I own.
My only concern with you considering a 229 in 357 Sig is if you are going to use it enough to justify reloading, and if you're shooting IPSC you are already there. The .357 Sig is the most difficult handgun cartridge to reload I have ever reloaded. I'm not saying it can't be done but you will find the reloading of that cartridge the least enjoyable of any current handgun cartridge.
A friend who has not seen the light yet is a Glock addict. His latest acquistion was a Glock .357 Sig. I purchased reloading dies from RCBS which are usually adequate and began the experience. I didn't enjoy the experience. I admit its a fun round to shoot, noisy as hell and enough flame belches from the muzzle to kill mosquitos for three yards radius. Accuracy is exceptional in Sigs. Massod Ayood tested one in Sig 226 and pronounced it a one-inch gun at 25 yards!
Our local police force turned all these Glocks in .357 Sig in and went back to 40 S&W.
Its like driving a Ferrari--fun but who the hell can afford it!


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

*Another 1911 Newby!*

I picked up a Magnum Research 1911G a few months ago and have really enjoyed it.
http://mcnamee.tzo.net/temp/1911.JPG


----------



## jklotz (Feb 24, 2010)

I like my blackwater 1911 an awful lot. Shoots like a dream. Not 1 single malfunction in over 1K rounds. I know you will like yours. Congrats.


----------

